# ISFP here



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

heeeelllooooooo! ISFP here, and I just recently figured it out. I always thought I was INTP, but there's more to this stuff than I thought, and it turns out I'm not. I'm a computer science student currently and I graduate in a year. Maybe I'll be a teacher, programming is getting boring.

I like this personality stuff, it's kinda neat. I'm not really an artist, but everything I do has an artistic touch to it. I've heard ISFP isn't a common type for guys. Well, here I am! 

I'm into Enneagram too, I'm a 3w2 so/sp


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings ionias and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum ionias. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

Well hello there.


----------



## Outcode (Nov 28, 2009)

It's not a common type for guys? Hmm I suppose you're right since most of the ISFPs on here are girls.

Anyways... Welcome to PC fellow ISFP


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

I can totally identify with you. I used to think I was INTP as well because of my career path, but at them moment I find that I identify most with the ENFP description. Pleasure to have you here. We need more sensors! :tongue:


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

Welcome. I'm new here too. Nice to meet you ! C:


----------



## Brie (Nov 26, 2009)

Hello and welcome!:happy:


----------



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea I think sensors tend to get trashed on personality boards (not here as far as I know). Totally uncool :frustrating:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

ionias said:


> heeeelllooooooo! ISFP here, and I just recently figured it out. I always thought I was INTP, but there's more to this stuff than I thought, and it turns out I'm not. I'm a computer science student currently and I graduate in a year. Maybe I'll be a teacher, programming is getting boring.
> 
> I like this personality stuff, it's kinda neat. I'm not really an artist, but everything I do has an artistic touch to it. I've heard ISFP isn't a common type for guys. Well, here I am!
> 
> I'm into Enneagram too, I'm a 3w2 so/sp


Greetings Ionias! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum and providing us with a great intro. We hope you have a great time with us. You sound like an interesting individual. Looking forward to reading your insights.:happy:


----------



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

FiNiTe said:


> I can totally identify with you. I used to think I was INTP as well because of my career path, but at them moment I find that I identify most with the ENFP description. Pleasure to have you here. We need more sensors! :tongue:


The way I figured it out was that I know I'm an introvert (by preference) and I had perceiving down (scheduling is hard). I was starting to think I was an F type, but INFP didn't resonate with me at all. ISFP was the next likely, but giving up my N was the hardest thing to do  

I think a lot of people equate N with intelligence: If you are intelligent, you must be intuitive. I think that's a misunderstanding.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Welcome. We certainly don't aim to discriminate or otherwise make uncomfortable the stay of our S types, even if they're in the current minority - if you ever have any issue, feel free to contact any of the staff for assistance.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm curious about your big 5 score.

It doesn't seem like MBTI/enneagram are doing too much for you >.<

INTP and ISFP is one hell of a world apart :O


----------



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

I'll have to get back to you on that big 5. I actually identify a lot with my intelligence, so I don't think it's that surprising. Also, I was discouraged from the arts, so I turned to science. I took a big 5 test that was supposed to predict my MBTI once and it said ISFP. That was a long time ago and I didn't believe it :laughing:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

ionias said:


> The way I figured it out was that I know I'm an introvert (by preference) and I had perceiving down (scheduling is hard). I was starting to think I was an F type, but INFP didn't resonate with me at all. ISFP was the next likely, but giving up my N was the hardest thing to do
> 
> I think a lot of people equate N with intelligence: If you are intelligent, you must be intuitive. I think that's a misunderstanding.


Ditto! Same goes for T/F... some people think feelers are "less" logical or intellectual or that extroverts are shallow-- NOT TRUE! _Preference is not always representative of abilities or behavior._ But you already knew that. d;

I can see how the programming and computer science stuff might make you think you're INTP... Like I'm into math, science, computers, and other stereotypically INTx stuff, but I'm not one of them! And just because I'm not doesn't mean I can't be good at them, either. :happy:

Dude, you ninja'd me. Anyway, the more I read about you, the more your description of yourself resonates with me-- I've had to give up A LOT of time that could've gone toward art and design and fashion and humanities and all that good stuff in exchange for math and science. Not to say that it was a waste, though. And I'm sure that's how you feel as well.


----------



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea, being 3w2 only adds to the confusion because I have a very malleable sense of identity. It's a more significant epiphany than you might think!


----------



## ster (Jun 15, 2009)

I can see how initially you'd mistake yourself for an INTP since our behavior and approach to people look similar outwardly. I'm not an N or T, but sometimes I feel like I'm more intuitive than my INFP friend, and much more logical than my ISTP brother. But uh, biologically, I'm not the most cerebral and I noticed that I tend to get more praises for doing things that involving the use of motor skills. I feel like being artsy is so impractical though. I used to believe that to be useful in society, science and math are most imperative, so I neglected my artisan side for a long while. =_=

So you're sure you are enneagram three...? REALLY! That's definitely a first. Anyway, welcome!


----------



## ionias (Feb 8, 2010)

Yea I'm definitely 3. It's a strange combination, but it's like I go into ENTJ mode when it's business time (very stressful) and fall back into ISFP mode any chance I get. I too want to be useful, productive and praiseworthy, but that sometimes means denying a part of myself. That's the classic dilemma of type 3.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum* :happy:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yay! *Does a little dance* Welcome. roud:


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Hello, welcome.


----------

